# Cheap but cool acrylic "pico tank" !



## ACarrell (Dec 26, 2007)

I found these while shopping at the local "container store". Really nice little acrylic enclosures that are perfect for pico/nano tanks. I linked the smaller one, which is a 5 1/2" square cube (with a little built in "stand !) for $9.99, and they also carry one thats a bit larger for $12.99...but I'm having trouble finding it on the website.

http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?CATID=225&PRODID=65958


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

that's expensive, and acrylic scratches very easily.

you may be better off trying to find these 4" *Glass*
cubes that cb2's Crate & Barrel sold last year for $7.


----------



## ACarrell (Dec 26, 2007)

spypet said:


> that's expensive, and acrylic scratches very easily.
> 
> you may be better off trying to find these 4" *Glass*
> cubes that cb2's Crate & Barrel sold last year for $7.


Hmmm, I've never really thought of $10 as "expensive", but I suppose some might. I've also never had an issue with acrylic, but I'm pretty careful.

I like that little glass cube you pictured...definite potential there, even though it's a bit smaller than the acrylic one.


----------

